# Disparition des préférences...



## Pidoc (13 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous, j'ai besoin de quelques conseils éclairés: 
depuis quelques temps, mon PowerBook G4 "oublie" systématiquement un certain nombre des préférences que j'ai paramêtré. Par exemple, à côté de l'icône de la batterie, j'aime bien que l'affichage du pourcentage s'affiche mais à chaque fois que j'éteins mon Mac, cet affichage a disparu quand je le rallume. Idem pour Safari: à chaque ouverture le format de la page, la page d'accueil et la présentation de la barre d'outils ne correspondent pas à ce que j'avais paramêtré. Là, il suffit que je quitte Safari, lorsque je relance l'application, tout est à recommencer...j'avoue éprouver une certaine lassitude ! Si quelqu'un a une idée...Merci par avance.
(PowerBook G4 Mac OS X version 10.4.11)


----------



## SadChief (13 Juillet 2010)

Pidoc a dit:


> Salut à tous, j'ai besoin de quelques conseils éclairés:
> depuis quelques temps, mon PowerBook G4 "oublie" systématiquement un certain nombre des préférences que j'ai paramêtré. Par exemple, à côté de l'icône de la batterie, j'aime bien que l'affichage du pourcentage s'affiche mais à chaque fois que j'éteins mon Mac, cet affichage a disparu quand je le rallume. Idem pour Safari: à chaque ouverture le format de la page, la page d'accueil et la présentation de la barre d'outils ne correspondent pas à ce que j'avais paramêtré. Là, il suffit que je quitte Safari, lorsque je relance l'application, tout est à recommencer...j'avoue éprouver une certaine lassitude ! Si quelqu'un a une idée...Merci par avance.
> (PowerBook G4 Mac OS X version 10.4.11)



Une réparation des permissions s'impose comme point de départ pour tout dysfonctionnement de Mac OS X.
Si cela ne règle pas le problème, suis cette procédure.
En effet, un logiciel tiers (à toi de voir si tu en as des exotiques...) peut avoir foutu le bazar quelque part dans Utilisateur>Bibliothèque>Préférences>com.apple.xxxxxx (il y en a quelques uns, mais on ne sait pas lequel).
Si cela ne produit pas le résultat attendu, une ré-installation devrait être envisagée - suivie de toutes les mises à jour.


----------

